# German Made bikes?



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Are there any German manufacturers of really great mountain bikes? I've found the basic ones that Google turns up, but does anyone know of any others?


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

xmangox said:


> Are there any German manufacturers of really great mountain bikes? I've found the basic ones that Google turns up, but does anyone know of any others?


Nicolai

Alu-Tech


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## taterbug (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/index.html

http://www.nicolaibikes.de/


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

not a frame manufacter, but if you are a fan of german engineering you can't forget about magura.


----------



## xmangox (Feb 20, 2009)

Those Nicolai bikes make anything else look archaic and cheap!!! WOW! 

I am a huge fan of German engineering (drive VW's and Audi's), I need to see if I can get a Nicolai imported. The G-boxx tech looks incredible.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Rotwild

Endorfin


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Cube bicycles


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

IMO the best looking bikes you can buy.
http://www.corratec.de/


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Yes... not to be confused with*



crisillo said:


> Rotwild
> 
> Endorfin


the Knolly Endorphin, Cdn designed frameset made in Oregon. Jim


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

JimC. said:


> Yes... not to be confused with the Knolly Endorphin, Cdn designed frameset made in Oregon. Jim


Indeed....

Just in case here's the link to Endorfin bikes

http://www.endorfinbikes.de/EN/


----------



## Swerny (Apr 1, 2004)

Focus Bikes

http://www.focus-bikes.de/bike.asp?lang=english


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

There's a lot of German brands. Not sure which frames are actually made in Germany. Nicolai certainly is.

(of course the situation is similar with US and other brands)


----------



## cobba (Apr 5, 2007)

Here's a few links:

http://www.richi-engineering.de/

http://www.rotwild.de/

http://www.bergamont.de/cms/

http://www.votec.de/votec/

http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/

http://www.ghost-portal.com/2010/

http://www.bergwerk-bikes.de/index.php

http://www.bionicon.com/index2.html?SID=1252856851_e1d80000000b0936cc2d

http://www.agent-bikes.de/

http://www.canyon.com/_en/

http://www.droessiger.de/ & another link: http://www.jbs-trading.com/index.php?id=911&L=1

http://www.chaka.de/

http://www.centurion.de/

http://www.fusionbikes.de/

http://www.juchem-bike.de/

http://www.radon-bikes.de/radon-start.html

Dutch: http://www.beone-bikes.com/


----------



## agu (Jun 22, 2007)

one more...

www.liteville.de


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think this is a pretty new one:
http://www.yt-industries.com/


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

I would never have suspected there would be so many.


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

Most of those don't make the bikes, just branded/assembled.

From a frame-only perspective I haven't seen any specific innovation over here (Nicolai is well-built) and prices for frame-only rebranded stuff is through the roof considering the Dollar:Euro exchange.

From my American perspective I also think a lot of the brand names are a bit lame: Cube, Steppenwolf, Rotwild, etc.

I like the Cube paint schemes though.

G.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Names are lame   

just listen:

Trek
Specialized
Giant
Marin
Kona
Santa Cruz
Intense
Ibex

I am sure most German brands design their frames and get them welded somewhere in Far East. No different from "American" brands.


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

definitely "made in Germany" are:

Nicolai
Fusion: have a look here
Rotwild
Alutech
Votec
Reuber
Zonenschein

there are quite a few more but very small one off custom bike builders...


----------



## magas (Aug 22, 2008)

raschaa said:


> there are quite a few more but very small one off custom bike builders...


http://www.noell-fahrradbau.de/

http://www.germans-cycles.de/

and last but not least

http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/rahmen.htm

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Roppie (Mar 24, 2009)

www.syntace.de

They make superior parts as well as te 101, 301 and the 901 Liteville bikes

I ride a 301 XXL and its suspention system is superb.

Xtrail is another german made bike on the opposite of the spectrum [cheap but worth every dime]. Site is only in dutch but watch the Mountainbike section.

www.fietssportief.nl


----------



## Falk462 (Nov 6, 2013)

Canyon bikes
https://www.canyon.com/_en/


----------



## TwoEars (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Falkenjagd yet.

FALKENJAGD Titan Bikes - Ihr Spezialist für Titanrahmen und Titanbikes









(lol - this was a pretty old post I just realized)


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

It's pretty interesting that the majority of the full suspension bikes from Germany listed above (not all, I know) have the Specialized type FSR chain stay pivot.

No patent restrictions and they all go to the same style.

Superior engineering or just engineers know what works well when it's available to them.


----------



## raschaa (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's another pretty freaky handmade in Germany bike with Lawill rear suspension and Rohloff Gearbox...

Tollwut Mountainbikes - Digga 2012 Double Crown

On another note: Kalle Nicolai was the man who sketched the first designs for the Horst-Link rear susupension while he was a mech engineering student working at Horst Leitners AMP-Research...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

For Trail/AM hardtails:
2SoulsCycles GmbH & Co.KG - Home


----------

